# Mess of Blue cats



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Buddy has been wanting to catch a blue cat so I took him over to do a little jugging on the Chattahoochee River about 10 miles north of Lake Seminole. We netted some fresh threadfin shad for bait, but unfortunately we couldn't find any gizzard shad or skipjacks. 

Started jugging 5pm and soon after we had a 15lber in the boat, 10 minutes later 13lber, 10 minutes later 8lber, and then it turned dark. Got several smaller ones after dark and called it quits about 10pm. 

Video is of the 13lber.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang man, those are some nice cats! I miss catfishing so much… Did a lot back in WI this summer but don't have any spots here yet. Here's my personal best channel that I got this summer - 18.5 lbs.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish man. Plenty of catfish in these beautiful Florida rivers. Just got to get out there.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess skiff!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*cats*

Yes, that's a mess of blue cats for sure. skiffjr makes his posts all that more interesting by including neat photos. 
I wish we could free float jug fishing in FL. It would be interesting to know what the thinking was behind the prohibition. 
I know way too many brush hooks and trotlines are left to rot and do cause problems with anglers and boat motors. If they are obviously unattended they should be cut down, every last one of them. Maybe the powers that be see the same problem with jugs.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Florida is mostly made up of free flowing rivers that are for the most part swift water. Jugging is very difficult if the current is too strong. It could be done on the lower section of rivers closer to the bay where the current is slower but I don't foresee fwc opening that door. Florida's waters are a huge tourist attraction and I think the fwc would see them as more of a nuisance than anything else. But I wish they would legalize it. But until then thank God I live close to Georgia and Alabama.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*water*

You are right about the swift water, but as you say the lower river would work. Also, there are a number of close by lakes that would work. 

Bait fish are all over the place on west side of 331 causeway right now so about to head down there and see if a speck will jump in the boat.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice work; thanks for report & pics; enjoy those filets!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Did a lot back in WI this summer but don't have any spots here yet.


What part of WI?

Nice fish guys!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn nice fish there skiff


----------

